# Suffering in the world



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2018)

Fuel pumps gone on me car. Ave walked Grease through the house on me slippers, so insurance claim is going through. Missis T not happy. Flippin Liverpool knocked us out of the cup.

Just had a knock on the door. Joey Witness is stood there and he says " good morning Tash, There's a lot of suffering in the world". Suffering, suffering. " you'll be bloody suffering if you don't bogger off".

:rant:

Rant over am off to break summat else in the garden.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Fuel pumps gone on me car. Ave walked Grease through the house on me slippers, so insurance claim is going through. Missis T not happy. Flippin Liverpool knocked us out of the cup.

Just had a knock on the door. Joey Witness is stood there and he says " good morning Tash, There's a lot of suffering in the world". Suffering, suffering. " you'll be bloody suffering if you don't bogger off".

:rant:

Rant over am off to break summat else in the garden.
		
Click to expand...

I love the reception I get from some when I knock on their door collecting for Christian Aid...

Most are fine - some ask what Christian Aid is about and so I explain - others - well ... I just shrug


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone come knocking at my door begging for money or to tell me how some made up rubbish is going to save me from all evil, gets the same treatment, roll of the eyes and door firmly shut.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 23, 2018)

I love that some seem to think it is ok to come knocking on my door, and bothering me with what ever issues they think are important.

Do I go out door knocking? No. Leave me alone.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I love that some seem to think it is ok to come knocking on my door, and bothering me with what ever issues they think are important.

Do I go out door knocking? No. Leave me alone.
		
Click to expand...

A few folk have notices on their door_ 'No Cold Callers or Charity Collectors' _and so their doors are not knocked.

I do not beg, and what I collect for is nothing to do with protecting anyone from evil - it is for humanitarian aid in addressing poverty.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A few folk have notices on their door_ 'No Cold Callers or Charity Collectors' _and so their doors are not knocked.

I do not beg, and what I collect for is nothing to do with protecting anyone from evil - it is for humanitarian aid in addressing poverty.
		
Click to expand...

Chugger!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2018)

therod said:



			Chugger!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Door-to-door sealed envelope collection...


----------



## User20205 (Apr 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Door-to-door sealed envelope collection...
		
Click to expand...

Mail order chugger!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh, the sealed envelope... brown one is it? Money laundering or straight bribery?


----------



## User2021 (Apr 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Door-to-door sealed envelope collection...
		
Click to expand...

straight in your back sky rocket

Must be easy to tell the ones with coins from the ones with folded stuff in


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			straight in your back sky rocket

Must be easy to tell the ones with coins from the ones with folded stuff in
		
Click to expand...

I think you should re read your post and it's implications to the person you are responding to.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 23, 2018)

Looked out the window last week to see what looked like 2 Jehovahs Witnesses coming up the drive. I opened the front door, was just about to give them a load of abuse when one of them said "hello, we're canvassing for the Labour Party, can we count on your vote in the local elections?"

I smiled and said "of course you can".

Can imagine this scenario happening in reverse with some of the posters on here


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A few folk have notices on their door_ 'No Cold Callers or Charity Collectors' _and so their doors are not knocked.

I do not beg, and what I collect for is nothing to do with protecting anyone from evil - it is for humanitarian aid in addressing poverty.
		
Click to expand...

Why should I have to defile my door with notices saying no this or no that? It is better that people who have no business ringing my door bell do not do it.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I love the reception I get from some when I knock on their door collecting for Christian Aid...

Most are fine - some ask what Christian Aid is about and so I explain - others - well ... I just shrug 

Click to expand...

Strange, cos anything to do with religion I just shrug too &#128513;


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I love the reception I get from some when I knock on their door collecting for Christian Aid...

Most are fine - some ask what Christian Aid is about and so I explain - others - well ... I just shrug 

Click to expand...

Maybe if you cover up the word 'Christian' you might get a warmer reception


----------



## PieMan (Apr 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Why should I have to defile my door with notices saying no this or no that? It is better that people who have no business ringing my door bell do not do it.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!

I was in one day when someone rang the door bell. Didn't bother to get up off the sofa to answer it and the next thing I know they were knocking on the window and waving at me! I waved back and carried on reading my book. They soon left.


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2018)

We have a crazy Bichon who goes completely banzi when the door bell goes...that sorts them out.  Failing that I have a list of standard but polite responses that sorts out the rest.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 23, 2018)

My TV room is upstairs, in the north wing. When the door bell goes, I have to get up, wander through the north wing to the main staircase, go downstairs, locate my cats, who are not allowed out, open the door, close the door to keep them in, without locking myself out, open the porch, and tell the Mormons to bugger off.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Couldn't agree more!

I was in one day when someone rang the door bell. Didn't bother to get up off the sofa to answer it and the next thing I know they were knocking on the window and waving at me! I waved back and carried on reading my book. They soon left.
		
Click to expand...

Pity you missed that lottery prize.:lol:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 23, 2018)

I live in the sticks a bit down a 250 yard drive.  I've only had one cold caller in 7 years, some Jehova's witnesses.  I actually talked to them for a bit as a reward for coming out all that way. Didn't buy and dishcloths from them though


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 23, 2018)

Would be happy to donate more if I thought that at least 90% went to those in need, but I know it doesn't so I dont.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Would be happy to donate more if I thought that at least 90% went to those in need, but I know it doesn't so I dont.
		
Click to expand...

You're lucky you don't live in America 

*''U.S. church pays out almost $4 billion in sex abuse cases''

*https://www.efe.com/efe/english/por...most-4-bn-in-sex-abuse-cases/50000260-2754639


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 23, 2018)

bobmac said:



			You're lucky you don't live in America 

*''U.S. church pays out almost $4 billion in sex abuse cases''

*https://www.efe.com/efe/english/por...most-4-bn-in-sex-abuse-cases/50000260-2754639

Click to expand...

And you don't think the UK based charities who had dodgy practices and staff won't be paying out....at least to keep things quiet?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And you don't think the UK based charities who had dodgy practices and staff won't be paying out....at least to keep things quiet?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they do.
I was suggesting that its probably worse in the US


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2018)

Dellboy said:



			Anyone come knocking at my door begging for money or to tell me how some made up rubbish is going to save me from all evil, gets the same treatment, roll of the eyes and door firmly shut.
		
Click to expand...

This. Sometimes canvassers of Jehovah's seem to go in groups and if i get one knocking and politely turned away, the second gets much shorter shrift. Just leave me alone. I'll choose who and when I donate my money to charity and good causes. Don't come a begging


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This. Sometimes canvassers of Jehovah's seem to go in groups and if i get one knocking and politely turned away, the second gets much shorter shrift. Just leave me alone. I'll choose who and when I donate my money to charity and good causes. Don't come a begging
		
Click to expand...

There is just a little bit of a difference between what I do for Christian Aid and what JWs do door-to-door - and for totally different reasons.   And please - I am not begging - I am simply collecting whatever individuals wish to freely give, and as it happens many do give.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is just a little bit of a difference between what I do for Christian Aid and what JWs do door-to-door - and for totally different reasons.   And please - I am not begging - I am simply collecting whatever individuals wish to freely give, and as it happens many do give.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, if you think about it, you are begging. You are knocking on doors asking people to give money. If you are "collecting" you would walk up to the door and collect what had been left out for you. Just sayin'.


----------



## Simbo (Apr 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I love that some seem to think it is ok to come knocking on my door, and bothering me with what ever issues they think are important.

Do I go out door knocking? No. Leave me alone.
		
Click to expand...

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Simbo (Apr 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Why should I have to defile my door with notices saying no this or no that? It is better that people who have no business ringing my door bell do not do it.
		
Click to expand...

I actually have a sticker on my door doing the above, makes no difference, every night I come home to a hall with menus, begging letters and junk mail.they should be hanged with trespassing or something IMO.
 The post office are actually disciplining employees who donâ€™t deliver menus or whatever as theyâ€™ve taken money from someone to deliver it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is just a little bit of a difference between what I do for Christian Aid and what JWs do door-to-door - and for totally different reasons.   And please - I am not begging - I am simply collecting whatever individuals wish to freely give, and as it happens many do give.
		
Click to expand...

You are begging and you are doing it for organisations that are extremely wealthy in their own right and also riddled with scandals and disgraceful behaviour- I donâ€™t mind giving to certain charities but there are some that shouldnâ€™t be touched


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 24, 2018)

What sort of salary is the CEO of Christian Aid on?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2018)

Had a guy knocking on me door last week asking for a financial donation nation for the SJAB. now i was in the SJAB for 28 yrs and gave more money and time than i care to remember. But He does not do owt for the SJAB. He is contracted to knock on doors and ask for money via an agency. He has no love of the SJAB. Hows that right. He is not the only â€œCharityâ€ that does it.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 24, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			What sort of salary is the CEO of Christian Aid on?
		
Click to expand...

126 Grand according to this. https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/10224104/30-charity-chiefs-paid-more-than-100000.html 

Get out collecting SILH, she needs some new Louis Vuittons!

EDIT: Seen that article is from 2013! So probably closer to 150k now.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			What sort of salary is the CEO of Christian Aid on?
		
Click to expand...

Last year she (Loretta Minghella) was on Â£127,711 but has since left.

She has been replaced by Amanda Khozi Mukwashi this month but no information about her salary.

However allowing for inflation that could now be around Â£131,000


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2018)

OK - you lot can keep your cynicism if that makes you feel good and better about things.  I get the same door-to-door so I'm not surprised.  

I am maybe surprised and certainly a bit saddened at the level of disdain and cynicism expressed by what you might think could be the generally more comfortably off sector of the population who inhabit a golf forum - and who might feel they have something to give to those in very, very much poorer circumstances in developing or underdeveloped nations.

But you know what?  The views expressed here are not held by everyone, thank goodness, and many are more than happy to contribute to what they see and understand to be a good cause.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Last year she (Loretta Minghella) was on Â£127,711 but has since left.

She has been replaced by Amanda Khozi Mukwashi this month but no information about her salary.

However allowing for inflation that could now be around Â£131,000
		
Click to expand...

...and...?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			and who might feel they have something to give to those in very, very much poorer circumstances in developing or underdeveloped nations.
		
Click to expand...

I want my donations spent on this country, so there lies the problem for me. I said the same thing to a Red Cross fella last year, he was giving it the hard sell last, trying to get us to set up direct debits for them.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You are begging and you are doing it for organisations that are extremely wealthy in their own right and also riddled with scandals and disgraceful behaviour- I donâ€™t mind giving to certain charities but there are some that shouldnâ€™t be touched
		
Click to expand...

Proper lol.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and...?
		
Click to expand...

Sainthacker asked the question in post 31 and I replied. Is that ok?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK - you lot can keep your cynicism if that makes you feel good and better about things.  I get the same door-to-door so I'm not surprised.  

I am maybe surprised and certainly a bit saddened at the level of disdain and cynicism expressed by what you might think could be the generally more comfortably off sector of the population who inhabit a golf forum - and who might feel they have something to give to those in very, very much poorer circumstances in developing or underdeveloped nations.

But you know what?  The views expressed here are not held by everyone, thank goodness, and many are more than happy to contribute to what they see and understand to be a good cause.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not cynicism though, charities knocking on my door or stopping me in the street have no idea what I do or donâ€™t do in regards charities close to me, being asked to keep giving is tiresome and as for not pressurizing people, my wife gives to everyone that asks as she feels guilty saying no, it does my head in and we often disagree!


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 24, 2018)

Hardly ever get people knocking at my door now, based on where I live but I typically have the same polite response when they do 'no thank you'. Door closed. 
Maybe because I'm cynical / hard nosed or maybe because I don't get much quality time at home because of the hours I work. 

I'm not interested in wasting their time (or mine), or leading them on, or calling them beggars. 
There are some good causes out there. There are some terribly run charities too. 

For me the worst ones are those that launch into a fast-paced sales pitch as soon as you open the door.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK - you lot can keep your cynicism if that makes you feel good and better about things.  I get the same door-to-door so I'm not surprised.  

I am maybe surprised and certainly a bit saddened at the level of disdain and cynicism expressed by what you might think could be the generally more comfortably off sector of the population who inhabit a golf forum - and who might feel they have something to give to those in very, very much poorer circumstances in developing or underdeveloped nations.

But you know what?  The views expressed here are not held by everyone, thank goodness, and many are more than happy to contribute to what they see and understand to be a good cause.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I find your response disappointing. I've done a huge amount for various charities for many, many years apart from the door to door bit. I disagree with door to door collections, but that's just a personal thing. Simply put, you haven't been invited onto that person's property, or into their space. However, I don't judge anyone's attitude to how they do or don't view/contribute to whatever charities. I'm not saddened by other people's disdain and cynicism because it is neither of those two things. They just have a different view.

In all the charity work I've done I've never wasted time thinking about how other people 'do their bit.' I focus on what I can do for the charity... what someone else does is their choice, and me bumping my gums about it, won't change them and is a waste of time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I'm sorry but I find your response disappointing. I've done a huge amount for various charities for many, many years apart from the door to door bit. I disagree with door to door collections, but that's just a personal thing. Simply put, you haven't been invited onto that person's property, or into their space. However, I don't judge anyone's attitude to how they do or don't view/contribute to whatever charities. I'm not saddened by other people's disdain and cynicism because it is neither of those two things. They just have a different view.

In all the charity work I've done I've never wasted time thinking about how other people 'do their bit.' I focus on what I can do for the charity... what someone else does is their choice, and me bumping my gums about it, won't change them and is a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Brian - but as expressed by some on this forum I hear cynicism and disdain directed towards a charity collecting for what I deem a very important cause - and that is a bit upsetting.  I'm however not in the slightest bit upset that folk might disagree strongly with door-to-door collections - we all choose to donate to good causes in the way we see fit, and of course everyone has their own view on these things, but I am disappointed in the language used.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2018)

londonlewis said:



			Hardly ever get people knocking at my door now, based on where I live but I typically have the same polite response when they do 'no thank you'. Door closed. 
Maybe because I'm cynical / hard nosed or maybe because I don't get much quality time at home because of the hours I work. 

I'm not interested in wasting their time (or mine), or leading them on, or calling them beggars. 
There are some good causes out there. There are some terribly run charities too. 

For me the worst ones are those that launch into a fast-paced sales pitch as soon as you open the door.
		
Click to expand...

If I can explain what I do and say.

I go round houses to pick up any donation put in an envelope that will have been popped through their letterbox (not by me) maybe a week before.  I knock on the door or ring a doorbell once.  If it is answered I simply say _"I am collecting for Christian Aid - you will have had an envelope popped through your letterbox a week ago for any donation that you might wish to make"_ And that's it.  If someone does not want to donate.  I say _"No probs - thankyou - bye"_ or words to that effect - depending upon the nature of the reception I have had 

If the door is not answered I do not knock a second time.  I pop a little note through the door - the note has my address on it - saying I called and if they want to drop off the envelope at my house please do so.

And that is is.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry Brian - *but as expressed by some on this forum I hear cynicism and disdain directed towards* a charity collecting for *what I deem a very important cause *- and that is a bit upsetting.  I'm however not in the slightest bit upset that folk might disagree strongly with door-to-door collections - we all choose to donate to good causes in the way we see fit, and of course everyone has their own view on these things, but I am disappointed in the language used.
		
Click to expand...

Double standards alert - SiLH will be as cynical and disdainful about Brexit, Leave voters, Theresa May, Donald Trump and anything else he disagrees with but don't you dare be cynical or disdainful about anything that he feels is important.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 24, 2018)

And yet again a thread has degenerated into cheap personal digs and oneupmanship...


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 24, 2018)

When the Jehovah's Witnesses knocked on my door I told them I didn't see the accident.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You are begging and you are doing it for organisations that are extremely wealthy in their own right and also riddled with scandals and disgraceful behaviour- I donâ€™t mind giving to certain charities but there are some that shouldnâ€™t be touched
		
Click to expand...

To be fair and balanced, something that SILH is not overly familiar with, these are accusations that can be pointed at many charities and the forums favorite charity has come up under fire for the pay of its CEOs and muscling in when other military charities have had organized collection days.

This is not an attack on the charity, it has assisted me with a number of cases I have been involved in, but just an unfortunate fact about successful charities.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 25, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			And yet again a thread has degenerated into cheap personal digs and oneupmanship...
		
Click to expand...

SILH knows there are people on this forum who have strong feelings about religion so when he first raised the subject of christian aid in post no.2 he must have known it would get a reaction and then when that reaction comes, he pulls the upset offended card.

I have no problem giving to local charties eg help the homless and hungry, where you can be fairly sure the majority of your donation gets to the local people who need it.
I do however have a problem giving to large and/or religious charities where your donations are swallowed up to pay for shiney offices, admin costs and overpaid executives.


----------



## drdel (Apr 25, 2018)

Door to door charity collectors can be intimidating to many people who then feel obliged to be 'nice' and so give money. Tis wrong.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 25, 2018)

bobmac said:



*SILH knows there are people on this forum who have strong feelings about religion so when he first raised the subject of christian aid in post no.2 he must have known it would get a reaction and then when that reaction comes, he pulls the upset offended card.*

I have no problem giving to local charties eg help the homless and hungry, where you can be fairly sure the majority of your donation gets to the local people who need it.
I do however have a problem giving to large and/or religious charities where your donations are swallowed up to pay for shiney offices, admin costs and overpaid executives.
		
Click to expand...

He argued his point which is fine, other people disagreed which is again fine, he did not degenerate into petty personal insults which is my issue.  I believe that anyone should be able to bring up something they are passionate about and not expect the personal stuff.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2018)

Think, in general, people want to feel their donations arrive at the proverbial coalface and not get hived off to enable those running the charities to live the high life... Can't for the life of me see how six figure salaries [never mind the expense accounts] compute with those doing 'charity work'...

Sally Army is the only big charity I donate to nowadays as I believe they do try and keep a lid on salaries, expense accounts etc...


----------



## Simbo (Apr 25, 2018)

The CEO of the British Red Cross earned 175k or something last year, whether itâ€™s a charity or not it still needs someone qualified to run it. The Red Cross has 4000 employees. The company I work for has less than  half that amount and my CEO earned that in bonuses alone.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 25, 2018)

Simbo said:



			The CEO of the British Red Cross earned 175k or something last year, whether itâ€™s a charity or not it still needs someone qualified to run it. The Red Cross has 4000 employees. T*he company I work for has less than  half that amount and my CEO earned that in bonuses alone*.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me. I think just looking at the salary in isolation is a bit narrow minded.  Something like how much they are paid cross referenced to the amount of money going to the particular cause after wages etc of the staff would be more useful.  So extreme example, but for me paying someone 200K to generate 50 million for the recipients is better than paying someone 50K to generate 5 million.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 25, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think, in general, people want to feel their donations arrive at the proverbial coalface and not get hived off to enable those running the charities to live the high life... *Can't for the life of me see how six figure salaries [never mind the expense accounts] compute with those doing 'charity work'...*

Sally Army is the only big charity I donate to nowadays as I believe they do try and keep a lid on salaries, expense accounts etc...
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue because they are running large organisations with many staff.  Yes there should be some different values in some places to a charity then say a hedge fund, with generation of profit being an obvious one.  But the skills needed of a CEO to run both large organisations well are probably very similar.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'd argue because they are running large organisations with many staff.  Yes there should be some different values in some places to a charity then say a hedge fund, with generation of profit being an obvious one.  But the skills needed of a CEO to run both large organisations well are probably very similar.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but i'm sure they lots of them utilise staff (volunteers) and lean on the fact its charity work to get favourable trade agreements. So you could argue that if they expect everyone to work with them at lower rates, they should also.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Same for me. I think just looking at the salary in isolation is a bit narrow minded.  Something like how much they are paid cross referenced to the amount of money going to the particular cause after wages etc of the staff would be more useful.  So extreme example, but for me paying someone 200K to generate 50 million for the recipients is better than paying someone 50K to generate 5 million.
		
Click to expand...

More often than not itâ€™s the transparencey of the donation, if you donate a quid and find 60-80% is going on admin etc then you would be entitled to question said Charity, more often than not these Charities play the begging bowl while having huge cash reserves.
Some charities take 10p in the quid, some take nothing, itâ€™s human nature to question people on hundreds of thousands of pounds per annum while they tell you how desperate life is.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			More often than not itâ€™s the transparencey of the donation, if you donate a quid and find 60-80% is going on admin etc then you would be entitled to question said Charity, *more often than not these Charities play the begging bowl while having huge cash reserves.*
Some charities take 10p in the quid, some take nothing, itâ€™s human nature to question people on hundreds of thousands of pounds per annum while they tell you how desperate life is.
		
Click to expand...

But on the other hand having too few reserves may well indicate poor planning and having little financial resilience if donations do suddenly drop in the organisation.  I suspect somewhere in the middle is the best solution.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2018)

bobmac said:



			SILH knows there are people on this forum who have strong feelings about religion so *when he first raised the subject of christian aid in post no.2* he must have known it would get a reaction and then when that reaction comes, he pulls the upset offended card.

I have no problem giving to local charties eg help the homless and hungry, where you can be fairly sure the majority of your donation gets to the local people who need it.
I do however have a problem giving to large and/or religious charities where your donations are swallowed up to pay for shiney offices, admin costs and overpaid executives.
		
Click to expand...

The subject of those with religious faith knocking on doors was the subject of Tashyboy's OP - I quote _"Joey Witness is stood there"_.

I have simply made the point that I know the feeling


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2018)

drdel said:



			Door to door charity collectors can be intimidating to many people who then feel obliged to be 'nice' and so give money. Tis wrong.
		
Click to expand...

And indeed RSPCA came a-knocking on my door late yesterday evening.  Now I don't support animal charities, but listened to their spiel and then told them that.  And off they went.  But yes - I admit to feeling a bit uncomfortable listening - knowing I was going to say no thankyou.  I could have said no thankyou or that I had no time as soon as I opened the door.  But I always choose to listen.

And that I felt a bit awkward is one reason I only knock or ring once; and if the door is answered I only say I am picking up the envelope previously provided if they wish to donate.  I do not attempt to sell _Christian Aid _ as a charity or what the donations go to in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			He argued his point which is fine, other people disagreed which is again fine, he did not degenerate into petty personal insults which is my issue.  I believe that anyone should be able to bring up something they are passionate about and not expect the personal stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly not in this case but SILH has a lot of previous for petty personal stuff in the Article 50 thread. Just as you sow, so shall you reap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			More often than not itâ€™s the transparencey of the donation, if you donate a quid and find 60-80% is going on admin etc then you would be entitled to question said Charity, more often than not these Charities play the begging bowl while having huge cash reserves.
Some charities take 10p in the quid, some take nothing, itâ€™s human nature to question people on hundreds of thousands of pounds per annum while they tell you how desperate life is.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look on the CA website and you'll find the following under FAQs

_Eighty-five pence in every Â£1 is used for direct charitable purposes. Of this, 45p supports our long-term development projects, 29p is spent on humanitarian and emergencies and 11p on campaigning, advocacy and education.

The remaining 15p is invested in fundraising. For every Â£1 we invest, we secure more than Â£7 in return._


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Have a look on the CA website and you'll find the following under FAQs

_Eighty-five pence in every Â£1 is used for direct charitable purposes. Of this, 45p supports our long-term development projects, 29p is spent on humanitarian and emergencies and 11p on campaigning, advocacy and education.

The remaining 15p is invested in fundraising. For every Â£1 we invest, we secure more than Â£7 in return._

Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t single out any particular Charity, all take differing amounts, only one Iâ€™m aware of takes zero.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Possibly not in this case but SILH has a lot of previous for petty personal stuff in the Article 50 thread. Just as you sow, so shall you reap.
		
Click to expand...

I do not intend any of my posts to be personally abusive towards, or to attack, individuals on that thread.  I might fundamentally disagree with what a poster has said and the decision that has been made - but I understand that that decision was not down to any one individual and so there is no point in attacking anyone for their views.  That I might view a collective decision as being insane does not then make insane those who individually supported the decision (albeit that that inference is regularly drawn)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Didnâ€™t single out any particular Charity, all take differing amounts, only one Iâ€™m aware of takes zero.
		
Click to expand...

I collect for Christian Aid - I do not talk for others.  I'd be interested to know the charities you know of where _"you donate a quid and find 60-80% is going on admin etc"_


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I collect for Christian Aid - I do not talk for others.  I'd be interested to know the charities you know of where _"you donate a quid and find 60-80% is going on admin etc"_

Click to expand...

Havenâ€™t got the time to identify them all, one link below gives good and very bad.

https://www.channel4.com/news/factcheck/how-much-charities-spend-good-causes


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'd argue because they are running large organisations with many staff.  Yes there should be some different values in some places to a charity then say a hedge fund, with generation of profit being an obvious one.  But the skills needed of a CEO to run both large organisations well are probably very similar.
		
Click to expand...


I would suggest with so many unpaid 'workers' contributing a great deal of time/effort to raising income you can't be judging like for like... Perhaps they need to look at something like the John Lewis model...

Last time I looked my most un-favourite charity had six folk on six figure salaries... Now with all the other 'niceities' that's probably gonna see the charity costing something like Â£1M to appease the feeding frenzy of the top table... That's an awful amount of money not finding its way to the 'coalface'... Which is where folk were hoping it would arrive when donating...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I collect for Christian Aid - I do not talk for others.  I'd be interested to know the charities you know of where _"you donate a quid and find 60-80% is going on admin etc"_

Click to expand...

You are aware that Christian Aid also supports(financially) some environmental lobbying groups? Not sure I'd donate to any charity that had political lobbying on its CV.


----------



## Simbo (Apr 25, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I would suggest with so many unpaid 'workers' contributing a great deal of time/effort to raising income you can't be judging like for like... Perhaps they need to look at something like the John Lewis model...

Last time I looked my most un-favourite charity had six folk on six figure salaries... Now with all the other 'niceities' that's probably gonna see the charity costing something like Â£1M to appease the feeding frenzy of the top table... That's an awful amount of money not finding its way to the 'coalface'... Which is where folk were hoping it would arrive when donating...
		
Click to expand...

Can you Enlighten me to the John Lewis model. Iâ€™m not sure what it is. 
It doesnâ€™t matter if itâ€™s a charity or not itâ€™s still a massive multi billion pound business that needs suitably qualified people to run it. 
If I recall correctly the CEO of save the children cane under huge criticism for her massive salary until she revealed she had taken a huge pay cut to take on the role.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 25, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Last year she (Loretta Minghella) was on Â£127,711 but has since left.

She has been replaced by Amanda Khozi Mukwashi this month but no information about her salary.

However allowing for inflation that could now be around Â£131,000
		
Click to expand...

That's the numbers I gound too.

Around 25% less than the average for CEOs for other charities, so 'reasonable' imo. A little above the starting salary for Academy Headmasters and probably lower than what most would be on.

All pretty reasonable, to me, for running a very nearly Â£100m turnover enterprise!

By comparison, the highest paid in H4H last year (recipient not named; income Â£41M), was between 100,001 and 110,000. Supposedly 'among the lowest of the major charities'.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Can you Enlighten me to the John Lewis model. Iâ€™m not sure what it is. 
.
		
Click to expand...


There is a formula in place regarding the top tables salary relative to those further down the food chain...


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			You are aware that Christian Aid also supports(financially) some environmental lobbying groups? Not sure I'd donate to any charity that had political lobbying on its CV.
		
Click to expand...

Its normally a-political but you'll find it's a common (need) in most of the large charities, one of the reasons for having HQs in London.


----------

